# Looking For A Rider Condition 68 Lemon Peeler Seat



## island schwinn (Jul 26, 2016)

like it says.looking for something reasonable.don't want to be in this project too much.

*********PM if you have something,thanks.***********

posting this here because I posted in the WTB section,got a response and never heard back from the person who said they had one.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 6, 2016)

still on the hunt.help me save this bike from the parts pile.


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 8, 2016)

This guy might have what you want.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1968-lemon-peeler.96531/


----------

